# Containers



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Anyone have a rough cost to move a 40 foot container from the uk to Malaga?

Many thanks


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Container*

Approx 2200 pounds door-to-door.

regards,
Vernon



deanhankin said:


> Anyone have a rough cost to move a 40 foot container from the uk to Malaga?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

2500 pounds about 2 years ago - prices may be more competitive now.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

And a fairly expensive way of doing it as well unless you are after storage and can negotiate a good rate. You also have to be very6 careful about your delivery point for access.

You may find a 13.6 mtr trailer may be more cost effective, just depends on your requirements ... used to be about £1500


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I would also condider shipping via sea on a container from UK to Malaga. Coming over in December. Does anyone have details of any companies that do this? I couldnt really find anything on the internet just removals by road.



jmthomas said:


> 2500 pounds about 2 years ago - prices may be more competitive now.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

natalieml said:


> I would also condider shipping via sea on a container from UK to Malaga. Coming over in December. Does anyone have details of any companies that do this? I couldnt really find anything on the internet just removals by road.


Why do you want to choose container as opposed to trailer?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Why do you want to choose container as opposed to trailer?



It was just to get an idea of the cost involved.

I sell large volumes of Upholstery fabric and leather in the UK and maybe need to get delivery into Malaga, it was a just a question I thought I'd put out there to see if you guys had any rough prices.

All is sorted now anyway but thanks for the input


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> It was just to get an idea of the cost involved.
> 
> I sell large volumes of Upholstery fabric and leather in the UK and maybe need to get delivery into Malaga, it was a just a question I thought I'd put out there to see if you guys had any rough prices.
> 
> All is sorted now anyway but thanks for the input


Glad you got it sorted out.
Did you find out any more info that you could post here that might be of interest to other forum members??


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is a firm in West Yorkshire called Shires,
The Shires Removal Group

They shipped our stuff by sea


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you got it sorted out.
> Did you find out any more info that you could post here that might be of interest to other forum members??



The best advice I can give is to do what I've done and palm it off onto someone else


----------

